

Docker Announces $95M Series D Funding Round - yla92
https://blog.docker.com/2015/04/dockers-new-funding-keeps-us-focused-on-our-priorities-and-commitments/

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9373165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9373165)

